# FAKE MEAT!!!



## Robert333 (May 5, 2020)

If we don't STOP the use of the word 'MEAT' being used in the marketing of highly processed vegetable matter, then we are more foolish than I suspect. MEAT is by definition, animal flesh.....anything processed to RESEMBLE meat, with the addition of chemicals, flavoring, etc., may somewhat IMITATE meat, but it is NOT meat!!!! Let us stand together to stop this travesty, otherwise we sadly, will deserve our fate..........................


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It can not be labeled as meat here.
Cargill just launched a multi million dollar venture into making the fake junk. I have stopped buying anything they make.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree 100% , but I would not take it to battle . We tried that with cows milk when Almond milk came out and got very little support and not even from other farmers . You should produce a quality product and stand behind it . A local politician blew off about all the milk ,meat ,chicken wheat and eggs have to be thrown away . The fast food places are packed from morn till nite . Lots of burgers and chicken sandwiches . The people that transport our milk, they ??? never see a problem getting rid of the milk. Anyone that has a restaurant for ice cream or pizza busy all day . Big grocery stores have wrap around coolers along wall . Milk , cheese, butter, yougert , ice cream , And then you have the meat . they still cant keep up with demand .They don't have almond milk and nobody cared when the virus hit . Even flower and bread out of stock . to this day they still struggle to keep stock . We are assured there is huge surplus's. We will learn throw away all the extra and maybe it will get dry and hot , like never before a first just like the virus and people will go to bed hungry like never before... .When I was we would have a real good crop we would be tempted to no harvest all the tiny corners or overfill wagons or truck knowing it would just slide slide off on path out of the field and my grandpa always said if you waste the crop you will suffer next harvest .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree they need to be more aggressive.....but it may be too little, too late. My first recollection of this was back in the 60's with Butter and Margarine. The dairy industry didn't act decisively and they placed the margarine right next to the butter. It's still there and robbing sales of dairy products by folks who just "can't believe it's not butter" 
Why is almond and soy "milk" even next to the lactating animal milk? Shouldn't have been allowed, they could have learned from their previous mistakes. But they were passive and someone decided not to push it, as a result, we have margarine stealing sales from Butter and now soy water and almond water stealing sales from Milk and a Dairy industry that has been reeling....the "got Milk" campaign was a good one, very successful..but now that milk mustache can come from a variety of sources...they've been allowed to reap the benefits of a campaign that cost millions and paid for by dairy farms across t he nation. 
The same thing will happen in the meat industry if they aren't very aggressive, history has proven that one I think.....


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Would suggest first place to begin is with the lawmakers.It is major election year..don't let the Covid over shadow that. Write them requesting their thoughs on this. What they support. Then spread that using social media.

Was talking to a lady few weeks back who was a child in Europe before WWII. She said they had massive crops and left some in the field and the next year about straved. She called it the wasting of God's Blessings.


----------



## Robert333 (May 5, 2020)

Palmettokat said:


> Would suggest first place to begin is with the lawmakers.It is major election year..don't let the Covid over shadow that. Write them requesting their thoughs on this. What they support. Then spread that using social media.
> 
> Was talking to a lady few weeks back who was a child in Europe before WWII. She said they had massive crops and left some in the field and the next year about straved. She called it the wasting of God's Blessings.


I wholeheartedly agree (except for the 'social media' part ---never really understood how it got called 'social', as it seems VERY ANTISOCIAL to me... ) I doubt it will be effective though...I've had trouble getting friends and neighbors to be active even when issues are very important AND local!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Robert333 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree (except for the 'social media' part ---never really understood how it got called 'social', as it seems VERY ANTISOCIAL to me... ) I doubt it will be effective though...I've had trouble getting friends and neighbors to be active even when issues are very important AND local!


Umm because you are socializing with people using an organized platform to communicate. Being social does not mean you have to be face to face with the person, ever hear of a telephone?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I just keep people addicted to my steaks. I've been moving meat out the door fast. I'm a bit miffed that I can't make new slots for 2021 because of the panic. My packer is full until March and they stopped making appointments. My last slot is in December, 3 months will hurt me. Screw the SHEEP!!!


----------



## Robert333 (May 5, 2020)

Yeah BW, I've heard of a telephone.......but the VAST majority of folks I call, or that call me, have seen me face to face recently.............AND, I consider myself lucky to cal about 15-20 people "friends"...........someone that 'likes' a post about the fact that I had bacon and eggs for breakfast yesterday (pictures included) is, in MY book, not necessarily a friend. ESPECIALLY when I haven't met them, but they are third cousin to someone I thought I knew, but was wrong.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Robert333 said:


> Yeah BW, I've heard of a telephone.......but the VAST majority of folks I call, or that call me, have seen me face to face recently.............AND, I consider myself lucky to cal about 15-20 people "friends"...........someone that 'likes' a post about the fact that I had bacon and eggs for breakfast yesterday (pictures included) is, in MY book, not necessarily a friend. ESPECIALLY when I haven't met them, but they are third cousin to someone I thought I knew, but was wrong.


In your book we aren't friends but we are still aquatinted because we are socializing through written text. No different than if we were pen pals or down at the local bar swapping stories, still being social. Now if you stopped talking to me through text because of what I have to say, then you would be antisocial. No different than being in a room full of people and deciding that you are not going to talk to anyone.

'Social Media' is appropriately named even if you don't understand it.


----------



## Robert333 (May 5, 2020)

LOLOL....I contemplated not responding, but didn't want to leave you with the impression I was being antisocial!

I guess we disagree....I would say we are COMMUNICATING via written word, and perhaps even exchanging ideas, which certainly has inherent value, but I see no real 'socialization' in the process. I do find much of what is today called 'socialization' to be at times detrimental to REAL social interaction. All too often I see young couples at restaurants (back when we could go to one), heads down and pecking furiously at their "phones', but not paying any attention to the live human in their presence for the entire duration of the meal. Not exactly fostering lasting relationships. Just my opinion, of course, and we all are entitled.....for now.


----------



## BisonMan (Apr 27, 2020)

This fake meat stuff is part of UN Agenda 2030. I would recommend a young guy called "Ice Age Farmer" on youtube who explores the conspiracy trying to take down Ag.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Some people really do a lot of socializing on facebook, I am not one of them. However in my years on forums such as haytalk have made some very good friends and never heard their voice..had to halt when I typed that, for that is true of a person who is deaf ( I am not deaf), we all communicate so many different ways. Back to FB, it some goes viral on FB or YT it gets noticed big time.


----------



## Jessica King (Aug 17, 2021)

I completely agree with you; processed products, even with animal protein, cannot be called meat in any way. Personally, I prefer to buy fresh meat and cook it myself. We have a well-known farmer who buys Black Angus embryos for sale, breeds them, and sells them for meat. I always buy meat only from him. It is incredibly tender, tasty, and always fresh. But on the other hand, It is essential to know how to cook it correctly. The most necessary thing is to bring to the desired degree of cooking but not overcooked. The steak must be crispy but juicy inside.


----------

